# Jazz end skid with convincing win over Spurs



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The boos that the Utah Jazz heard early quickly turned to cheers of "Booz!" Carlos Boozer and the Utah Jazz finally put on a show worth rooting for, beating the San Antonio Spurs 113-99 on Thursday night. The Jazz ended a two-game losing skid and undid a little of the damage done in an embarrassing loss two nights before. "We played a lot harder," Utah coach Jerry Sloan said. "I was proud of the way we played. Everyone was involved, trying to help each other and give us chances to win.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10329308/Jazz-end-skid-with-convincing-win-over-Spurs


----------

